# Saying "no" very politely?



## HD148478

Hello!

Everytime I go to my teacher's house and she asks me if I want a cup of coffee, I need to say "no", but I would like it to be polite because she is quite older than me.

I am asking this because last time she offered me something, my reply was "아니오, 감사합니다."  So... ok, theoretically the answer is not wrong but I think that 아니오 sounds too abrupt...

Any suggestion on how to make it more gentle?

감사합니다 ! =)


----------



## kenjoluma

HD148478 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Everytime I go to my teacher's house and she asks me if I want a cup of coffee, I need to say "no", but I would like it to be polite because she is quite older than me.
> 
> I am asking this because last time she offered me something, my reply was "아니오, 감사합니다."  So... ok, theoretically the answer is not wrong but I think that 아니오 sounds too abrupt...
> 
> Any suggestion on how to make it more gentle?
> 
> 감사합니다 ! =)




"아니오, 괜찮아요." perhaps?
"아니오, 괜찮습니다." maybe. (<괜찮다) 
아니오 itself is not as 'abrupt' as you think.

In North Korea, China or Russia, you also can say '일없습니다'. (<일없다)


----------



## HD148478

Ohh, thank you, "아니오, 괜찮습니다" sounds nice =)

고마워요.


----------

